# Hay bags vs. hay nets and feed programs



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Tough-1 Nylon Tote Haybag with Poly Net - 1020571 | Tractor Supply Company 

Best of both worlds and so much easier to shove hay in and lots of hay. I use this and I easily shove a good 30-35lbs of hay in it.

Foundered is simple, if it was feed related no grass and low starch nsc feed and limit any sugary treats. Including apples.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Tough-1 Nylon Tote Haybag with Poly Net - 1020571 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> Best of both worlds and so much easier to shove hay in and lots of hay. I use this and I easily shove a good 30-35lbs of hay in it.
> 
> Foundered is simple, if it was feed related no grass and low starch nsc feed and limit any sugary treats. Including apples.


From the stories my guess is feed related. Her last owner couldn't handle her and the husband started taking over the feedings. He was feeding nearly a bale 2x per day of 1st cut mixed pasture/orchard grass. My farrier can only guess that she foundered due to the way her last trim was done but other than that there are no other signs. I figure better safe than sorry since she is overweight (getting back to a healthy weight now) and the poor love has tiny feet (good, hard feet but tiny for her chubby body). 

She doesn't get treats because she was pushy and disrespectful when I got her due to her last owner giving her lots of treats among other things.

She is dry lotted now and will stay on a dry lot when I move her.

Thanks a bunch for your response!!  I really appreciate the quick feedback


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That haybag lasted about a day and a half with my two horses, with extra piles of hay on the ground, so not being abused because it was the only source of hay. Not worth the money, IMO. 
I made my own nets, baling twine and a couple of hours work. It's free and I'm the one deciding on which size I want. Important is that the holes are not bigger than 2", so it remains a slow feeder and no BAREFOOT hoof can get caught.
If you have a steady source of hay, it would make sense to get it tested for NSC content. If it doesn't make sense because you buy your hay as you need it, you'll have to guess rather. For horses prone to founder overall NSC shouldn't be higher than 12%. Good grass hay has around 13%. So washing the hay might be necessary to get excess sugar out. It's easy, stuff the net, submerge net for 1 hour in water, discard water, hang up net.
I strongly suggest giving either a vitamin/mineral supplement or a ration balancer. Mineral licks just don't supply enough. A magnesium supplement will help her also, exciting new research about that. 
My personal experience with slowfeeder nets is that they self limit hay intake, mine went from 25lbs to 15lbs daily. I weighed what went in and what was left after 24 hours


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol Desert, I've had mine for over a month now and other than being dirty it's still in perfect shape. I just can't get the darned hay in the slow feeder nets on my own and certainly not the 30lbs worth either.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my slow feeder hay nets. Tough 1 makes one where I can shove about half to two thirds of a bale in one. Take two flip em over each end and cut the strings. Each half goes into one net. These are fairly cheap and have lasted the winter on the ground with my horses beating on them. When I am at home they got filled twice a day when squares were the only source of feed. Sure beat the mess I was used to having. My squares are big. Around 60 -80 lbs. Just to give you an idea of what they hold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Lol Desert, I've had mine for over a month now and other than being dirty it's still in perfect shape. I just can't get the darned hay in the slow feeder nets on my own and certainly not the 30lbs worth either.


the little ring in the back came off within the first half day on mine 
with the net it takes a little practice. I put an entire flake flat in the bottom first, keeps it open that way. 
I have three 15 lb nets, because I have three different hays.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol I tried everyway. Didn't matter more hay got down my shirt and up my sleeves than in that stupid net. If that ring comes off I have gorilla duct tape and bailing twine, fixes everything lol. Lizzy isn't exactly nice to it although she eats half the hay out of the top even though its hung so high her darned head is just at the hole. But hardly any waste. I saw one today that had a normal hole opening but bottom was mesh for dust to fall thru.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> That haybag lasted about a day and a half with my two horses, with extra piles of hay on the ground, so not being abused because it was the only source of hay. Not worth the money, IMO.
> I made my own nets, baling twine and a couple of hours work. It's free and I'm the one deciding on which size I want. Important is that the holes are not bigger than 2", so it remains a slow feeder and no BAREFOOT hoof can get caught.


We need pictures! And of course step by step instructions. I have two I got from Chicks Saddlery but I'm going to need a couple more I think and the string to tie them up with is already breaking after about a month of use. :-(

BTW to answer the original question. I like hay nets myself.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oyoy .......instructions.....oyoyoy......
will do......tomorrow ;-)


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> That haybag lasted about a day and a half with my two horses, with extra piles of hay on the ground, so not being abused because it was the only source of hay. Not worth the money, IMO.
> I made my own nets, baling twine and a couple of hours work. It's free and I'm the one deciding on which size I want. Important is that the holes are not bigger than 2", so it remains a slow feeder and no BAREFOOT hoof can get caught.
> If you have a steady source of hay, it would make sense to get it tested for NSC content. If it doesn't make sense because you buy your hay as you need it, you'll have to guess rather. For horses prone to founder overall NSC shouldn't be higher than 12%. Good grass hay has around 13%. So washing the hay might be necessary to get excess sugar out. It's easy, stuff the net, submerge net for 1 hour in water, discard water, hang up net.
> I strongly suggest giving either a vitamin/mineral supplement or a ration balancer. Mineral licks just don't supply enough. A magnesium supplement will help her also, exciting new research about that.
> My personal experience with slowfeeder nets is that they self limit hay intake, mine went from 25lbs to 15lbs daily. I weighed what went in and what was left after 24 hours


I have been considering buying hay in bulk but have not made a decision yet. I guess it really is going to depend on how the hay industry is doing and what would be cheaper and/or more convenient. I need to better research this in my area, which is on the checklist 

Vet recommended to switch to a loose mineral that she supplies. She gave us a sample and the horses loved it but I always wondered if there was a better or cheaper loose mineral because after all she does have a contract with the company to sell it to her customers, so of course she will be biased on this topic and although she is a great vet (so far) I don't know her well enough to know if she will give it to me straight.

A volunteer brought out a mineral tub and all it did was make the horses all really hot. I think but am not sure that it had molasses in it as well.

Due to other boarders taking advantage of the owner, we have all been chipping in and getting whatever we can afford. So we have switched mineral supplements between the 3 depending on what can be afforded and who purchases what. Thankfully legal action is being taken and the bad boarders are on their way out of there. 

My mare is barefoot at the moment but depending on how she does on the trails (mostly mountains here) that could change. But either way I see the hay nets and think the worst. Horses are worse than kids when it comes to getting hurt especially on things you would assume are safe 

Washing the hay seems super easy and wouldn't be a problem. There is at least one person on the property at all times and everyone is very animal orientated so this extra step would not be an issue at all. Where we are currently boarded though this would not be possible because of the traveling I would have to do and not enough help at the ranch. But luckily right now it`s not a huge concern. 

Spring is what worries me because of all of the changes, not only nature (grasses getting richer) but the moving to a new place, and being in a smaller herd. I will be fostering up to two extra horses at a time. I am considering keeping her in a separate paddock but right next to the other horses. My other option I'm also considering is just removing the center panels and letting them have the run of all 3 together.

As far as making your own hay nets, is there a how-to guide on the internet or youtube instructional video? I have tons upon tons of baling twine so this seems the most logical solution to me. I`m not wasting money and if they ruin them it`s easy to replace. Plus baling twine breaks easy so maybe safer?

Please anyone feel free to give me any advice or tip on keeping my horse at home and things that should be on my checklist to buy and research. Thanks!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Instructions will be coming tomorrow, plus pics
For your hay supply: you will always be better off buying a years worth at harvest time straight off the field, if you have storage space for it. 
As for vit/min supplements, they are usually fed by the ounce, and if you look at online vet supply catalogs, they have many different ones and tell you also how many servings are in a container, or for how many days it will last.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I found the easiest way to stuff a hay net is to keep an empty muck bucket or trash can in the hay room. Put the hay net down into the bucket or can and fold the top over the rim. Weigh out your hay and drop it in!! Lift the net out of the container with the string and hang as usual!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Instructions will be coming tomorrow, plus pics
> For your hay supply: you will always be better off buying a years worth at harvest time straight off the field, if you have storage space for it.
> As for vit/min supplements, they are usually fed by the ounce, and if you look at online vet supply catalogs, they have many different ones and tell you also how many servings are in a container, or for how many days it will last.


*whistles* ... Don't forget us deserthorsewoman! I don't seem to be talented enough on figuring out the ins and outs of making one myself *sighs*


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's not easy to explain. Easy to make, tho. I'll look for something on youtube;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF8r-JPIOh8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here we go.
you'll have to adjust the width, of course and the size of hole, by adding more strands closer together. 
Then fold it in half, mend it bottom and side. Braid a draw string out of three strings, loop it through the top edge, so you can tie it to a post, or attach otherwise where you want to attach.
And don't plan on being very fast and efficient when you have a kittie or two nearby


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I HATE hay nets. They're just so darn hard to fill up. I would literally have to have someone else helping me or hold one end open with my teeth and the other with my free hand. Even if I put in the hay in a feed bag beforehand, I would not be able to fill the hay net up with as much as I could by stuffing it in there by hand. So I got a slow feed hay bag. It's pretty much identical to the ones my vet uses. When Henny had his accident, he ripped into those things 24/7 and they took a beating, but never broke. AND, he can't get a hoof caught in them! With him being only 9 months old, that was a worry with the hay nets as well. 

Not only is the hay bag safer, it holds more hay and has him eating longer. It says it hold 2 flakes, but I can seriously stuff like 30 pounds of hay in there. This is the one I bought:

Slow Feed Hay Bag for Horses by Derby Originals


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty good price on these, Kayella! 
What material is the (closed) back, nylon?
If it's not anything natural I'd see a problem hanging in the sun with 105 degree temp's.......no more hay smell here.......
My next project will be a large hay"pillow", rectangular, about 4 feet wide, to fasten between fence posts, all four corners, so it doesn't fall down when empty.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah it's nylon. I've yet to worry about the temps getting bad, and they do get bad in southern Texas! I could see the bag getting bleached by the sun, but it should hold up for quite a while. I was also interested in doing a hay pillow. I could probably use one of those bags and sew on a zipper up top. And boom, they can graze in the most natural position  It already has 2 straps up top and on strap on the bottom, so I can always affix it to something if I wanted to.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

This would be the type of controlled feeder I would like for one horse-

Porta-Grazer - Slow Feeder, Slow Hay Feeder, Horse Hay Feeder, Restrictive Feeder, Natural Hay Feeder

Safe, easy to fill and easy to clean.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have metal hay racks with small openings - a lot easier to fill and last forever, I just have them high enough to not allow bits to drop into the horses eyes and not so low that they eat out of the top
I am not a fan of unsupervised hay nets as I've seen too many horses get caught up in them - even one that got one wrapped around its neck somehow.
Soak hay when you can to reduce sugar content, low or zero sugar feeds, low starch, no grain like oats, corn or barley, keep their weight under control and exercise


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Slow Feeding Horses on Paddock Paradise Tracks - Paddock Paradise Wiki


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Slow Feeding Horses on Paddock Paradise Tracks - Paddock Paradise Wiki


So far I love this link. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the information everyone  its been very helpful. I'm also excited to announce that I got into an equine nutrition course so that I can better understand how to design feed program. Week 1 is almost done and I've got 100% on the first quiz  Very fascinating class. So far I'm loving it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

these are the ones i have Tack Wholesale.com : Quality Horse Tack & Horse Supplies : Derby Slow Feed Double Sided Hay Bag 2 Flakes Super Sale [71-7126]

they're super easy to load - you don't have to unhook them from where ever you've hung them which is nice. i have both the 2 flake and 4 flake sizes. we're going on a month now and my coming 3yr old has chewed through one strand of the mesh (or whatever you want to call it) but they're all otherwise holding up great.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> these are the ones i have Tack Wholesale.com : Quality Horse Tack & Horse Supplies : Derby Slow Feed Double Sided Hay Bag 2 Flakes Super Sale [71-7126]
> 
> they're super easy to load - you don't have to unhook them from where ever you've hung them which is nice. i have both the 2 flake and 4 flake sizes. we're going on a month now and my coming 3yr old has chewed through one strand of the mesh (or whatever you want to call it) but they're all otherwise holding up great.


just wanted to give an update on this - i've had the slow feed nets linked above for 2 months now. the only one that doesn't have a hole chewed through the mesh is the one in my mare's stall (she's a lady and would NEVER do that!). the coming three year old, who is just losing his baby teeth in front, has managed to tear the netting on both sides so it's not really a slow feeder for him anymore. my 18 year old gelding has only managed to tear the mesh in one spot on his 4 flake net. he's a cribber so his incisors are a little off which i think may contribute to it taking this long for him to have chewed/bit through the mesh. 

i'm thinking i may need to get one that's a little more heavy duty like someone linked earlier - Slow Feed Nylon Hay Bags by Derby Originals - i just wish they had a 4 flake option as well as i don't think there's enough hay stuffed into the two flake ones per feeding. :/


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> just wanted to give an update on this - i've had the slow feed nets linked above for 2 months now. the only one that doesn't have a hole chewed through the mesh is the one in my mare's stall (she's a lady and would NEVER do that!). the coming three year old, who is just losing his baby teeth in front, has managed to tear the netting on both sides so it's not really a slow feeder for him anymore. my 18 year old gelding has only managed to tear the mesh in one spot on his 4 flake net. he's a cribber so his incisors are a little off which i think may contribute to it taking this long for him to have chewed/bit through the mesh.
> 
> i'm thinking i may need to get one that's a little more heavy duty like someone linked earlier - Slow Feed Nylon Hay Bags by Derby Originals - i just wish they had a 4 flake option as well as i don't think there's enough hay stuffed into the two flake ones per feeding. :/


I know the description says it only holds 2 flakes, but I can stuff 4 of my large flakes in there if I stuff it just right. It can hold close to 20 pounds of hay depending on how much your flakes weigh. I've had it for probably 2 months now and with daily use it shows no signs of damage.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hum... maybe i'll order one as a test subject and put it in the 3yr old's stall to see how he beats it up.  thanks!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> hum... maybe i'll order one as a test subject and put it in the 3yr old's stall to see how he beats it up.  thanks!


Let me know how your experiment goes  I'm still looking and not finding anything that meets my high standards LoL but I've also only looked locally. I hate buying something without seeing it firsthand so that's why I've avoided online so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

